# Sleeve hitch actuator



## ptreaster (Apr 14, 2014)

Does any one know the specs for the PN: 42549 craftsman actuator for the sleeve hitch. I would like to buy one from another company but I need to know the size and weight it will push/pull of the original (mine was missing when I got the tractor) 
Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ptreaster said:


> Does any one know the specs for the PN: 42549 craftsman actuator for the sleeve hitch. I would like to buy one from another company but I need to know the size and weight it will push/pull of the original (mine was missing when I got the tractor)
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Took some digging to find any info to what you're talking about.









Craftsman Lawn-Tractor 486245452 Parts List


A full parts list and diagrams of the Craftsman Lawn-Tractor 486245452 and all other major appliances.




www.partselect.com





In the diagram above, that linear actuator was made by Warner Linear. The Warner brand is now part of Thomson Linear. It's a B-Track model Craftsman used.

Here's their on-line catalog. Make sure it's a B-track model and not any thing called Electrack.






Warner Linear Actuators | Thomson


Thomson is the name you can trust for high quality, innovation, on-time delivery, controlled costs and reduced risk. The Thomson brand is recognized and trusted as the global leader in mechanical motion technology.



www.thomsonlinear.com





This will save you so much money ordering from Thomson over 3rd party distributors.

You will need to know the length from pin-hole back to pin-hole rod ends. Then know the travel length of the actuator.
Measure the holes in both pin-holes, some can be a different size for each. Is there a sticker on the linear actuator for model? that would make finding all about it so much easier!
IF there is still a sticker on the motor and the motor is only shot on the linear actuator, you can buy a motor kit to replace it for way less and be back working in under 10mins to swap it out.

The connector on the actuator is a standard automotive Aptiv (Delphi) Packard P56 male. When you order from Thomson the B-Track, any of their catalog (standard products) come with the mating connector too. So you could wire in your own double throw switch to make the actuator move up or down.



















Yours has no control cap, it looks a lot like this short model.










I only know about this brand because it's used on a good deal of the modern John Deere's and Yanmar's.


----------



## ptreaster (Apr 14, 2014)

bmaverick said:


> Took some digging to find any info to what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the sears part number but no specs on the length and stroke of the original so I don’t know exactly what to order in the other brand. I’ll keep looking I’m sure it’s on the web somewhere. 
Thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

